# Rice and Beans



## Annie

Easy to store and cheap to buy, fills the belly, is low in fat and is loaded with complex carbohydrates. Beans are high in protein and have vitamins and minerals. A really good value, prepper-wise. But steak and potatoes it's not. I'd rather have a steak or a nice burger, but if we have to eat them, then I want them as tasty as possible. So, how do you like to cook them? Share your recipes! This youtube clip below is one for rice that I've tried and it's super good rice, so I'm sharing it here with you. Enjoy!


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> Easy to store and cheap to buy, fills the belly, is low in fat and is loaded with complex carbohydrates. Beans are high in protein and have vitamins and minerals. A really good value, prepper-wise. But steak and potatoes it's not. I'd rather have a steak or a nice burger, but if we have to eat them, then I want them as tasty as possible. So, how do you like to cook them? Share your recipes! This youtube clip below is one for rice that I've tried and it's super good rice, so I'm sharing it here with you. Enjoy!


My favorite is red beans, sausage and rice. Add chopped onion, bell pepper and jalapeno.

My second is pinto beans, smoked sausage and sweet Vidalia onion. Simmer all day while watching NASCAR and Football. Cold beverage or 12...


----------



## SOCOM42

I like to throw in whole kernel corn.

Within the different mixes, white onion diced, leeks chopped,.

With the rice, whole green bean pods or whole wax bean pods, some bacon bits.

Rice, great northern beans, diced spam or JD sausage bits, adobo and chopped kale.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Red beans and Rice, chicken, and a biscuit 


popeyes red beans and rice


----------



## M118LR

For non carnivorous folks, I make a Lentil Chile. So before I post multiple bean and rice recipes, perhaps a look at the best of beans? https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/beans-legumes-highest-protein.php


----------



## admin

Now y'all went and made me hungry! :tango_face_wink:

There is a place (Tiger Trucks Stop) about 20 miles or so outside of Baton Rouge, LA that makes the BEST red beans, rice, and alligator sausage that I have ever eaten. I would soooo love to track down their recipe.


----------



## dwight55

I think we have gotten away from the original idea here: prepping to survive.

I doubt the sausage stores will be open or available, . . . as well as fresh onions, peppers, etc.

Better be thinking more of what is in the little flavor packs you included, . . . what is in the storehouse that can be used to flavor this???

I personally have a boat load of chile powder, . . . garlic powder, . . . onion powder, . . . salt, . . . pepper, . . . and assorted and sundry other "flavors" that can be used to vary the flavor.

But let's be realistic, . . . it's beans and rice, . . . and that's what it is.

We might be throwing a piece of a Hershey bar and a handful of raisins in there, . . . or maybe some peppermint leaves, . . . some dried horse radish, . . . just think about what you have, . . . and what you might like to have.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## admin

dwight55 said:


> I think we have gotten away from the original idea here: prepping to survive.
> 
> I doubt the sausage stores will be open or available, . . . as well as fresh onions, peppers, etc.
> 
> Better be thinking more of what is in the little flavor packs you included, . . . what is in the storehouse that can be used to flavor this???
> 
> I personally have a boat load of chile powder, . . . garlic powder, . . . onion powder, . . . salt, . . . pepper, . . . and assorted and sundry other "flavors" that can be used to vary the flavor.
> 
> But let's be realistic, . . . it's beans and rice, . . . and that's what it is.
> 
> We might be throwing a piece of a Hershey bar and a handful of raisins in there, . . . or maybe some peppermint leaves, . . . some dried horse radish, . . . just think about what you have, . . . and what you might like to have.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I agree they will not likely be available in a SHTF type of a situation, but that doesn't mean I can't prepare and can something now. I may even be able to figure out a freeze dried recipe that I could use and dry can some, using the process I have been researching online.


----------



## M118LR

Perhaps it was I that lead US astray, I was just attempting to point out that lentils out proteined most beans. My Bad.


----------



## dmet

I like the idea of the meals in a jar. I plan to make a binder with recipes for the types of things I'm going to have in storage. My daughter has declared she won't eat spam, so my mission now is to find a recipe I can sneak it into somehow.

My mom used to dredge slices of spam in flour, fry, and make sandwiches with them. I wasn't crazy about it, but you know, if that's lunch, you eat it. I definitely preferred mine crispy.

I've bought quite a few cans of chicken. It's been years since I made chicken and rice, but that would be an easy recipe--assuming you had a means to bake. 

A rough recipe:

1.5 cups of rice
1 can of green beans (don't drain)
2 cans of cream of (whatever) soup mix (I would make my own that is GF)
Some chicken broth or water (you'll want at least 3 cups of liquid)
1 (maybe 2?) cans of chicken
Seasoning (salt, pepper, cajun seasoning, onion powder---any/all)

Dump in rice then the rest of the ingredients. Bake at 350 degrees for about 50-60 minutes.

I'll test this in a few weeks maybe. 

But if you needed to cook over a fire, maybe a better idea would be to assemble in foil packs after cooking the rice in a pot... ?

Which brings up another idea....lots of "hobo meals" in foil packs...


----------



## dmet

not exactly DRY beans and rice, but I'll have plenty of green beans in a can....


----------



## Operator6

Red beans rice and deer sausage. Cook the beans all day and mash some up to thicken the juice.


----------



## dwight55

Part of the reason I made the comment I did, . . . we (all of us) tend to think most of the time in the frame of what is available today.

After WIITH (Whatever It Is That Happens), . . . we will have whatever is in our control, . . . and probably not be able to get very much else. Not picking on the OP, . . . but the first 10 seconds of the video showed two tablespoons of butter from a butter stick, . . . something we will probably have for a week, maybe even a month or even two, . . . but one day there will be no more butter, . . . then what do we do????

PRACTICING NOW, . . . will allow you to know what you will do. Every now and then I'll mess around with something along the rice / bean idea, . . . often the leftover goes out to the possums, . . . one meal is plenty for me.

I'm loading up on tuna, chicken, . . . and I might even break an old vow and put a can or two of spam in there, . . . to augment the *****, squirrels, rabbits, etc.

THEY will be my "special sausage", . . . steak, . . . chops, etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel

Hey every seasoned citizen from Texas was raised on beans and cornbread. One of the Good Lord's best Creaations for feeding hungry broke folks. They are way to much trouble to store dry and then cook. Get canned beans young man. We like the ones with the weenies already in it. Beanie Weenies is what they are called. Firmly believe a person could live on those things alone for years. Have tested the hypothesis stretching back into the the good old days and lasting for weeks...when the Warden would wipe out the checking account and run off to her Mama's house. Wimmen can drive anybody crazy huh?


----------



## inceptor

bigwheel said:


> Hey every seasoned citizen from Texas was raised on beans and cornbread. One of the Good Lord's best Creaations for feeding hungry broke folks. They are way to much trouble to store dry and then cook. Get canned beans young man. We like the ones with the weenies already in it. Beanie Weenies is what they are called. Firmly believe a person could live on those things alone for years. Have tested the hypothesis stretching back into the the good old days and lasting for weeks...when the Warden would wipe out the checking account and run off to her Mama's house. Wimmen can drive anybody crazy huh?


My wife makes some mean Hoppin John. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Boss Dog

Cricket said:


> Now y'all went and made me hungry! :tango_face_wink:
> 
> There is a place (Tiger Trucks Stop) about 20 miles or so outside of Baton Rouge, LA that makes the BEST red beans, rice, and alligator sausage that I have ever eaten. I would soooo love to track down their recipe.


So go get it and post it for us!


----------



## Boss Dog

bigwheel said:


> Hey every seasoned citizen from Texas was raised on beans and cornbread. One of the Good Lord's best Creaations for feeding hungry broke folks. They are way to much trouble to store dry and then cook. Get canned beans young man. We like the ones with the weenies already in it. Beanie Weenies is what they are called. Firmly believe a person could live on those things alone for years. Have tested the hypothesis stretching back into the the good old days and lasting for weeks...when the Warden would wipe out the checking account and run off to her Mama's house. Wimmen can drive anybody crazy huh?


Words to live by brother. 


> Proverbs 21:19 It is better to dwell in the wilderness, than with a contentious and an angry woman.


----------



## Montana Rancher

dwight55 said:


> Part of the reason I made the comment I did, . . . we (all of us) tend to think most of the time in the frame of what is available today.
> 
> After WIITH (Whatever It Is That Happens), . . . we will have whatever is in our control, . . . and probably not be able to get very much else. Not picking on the OP, . . . but the first 10 seconds of the video showed two tablespoons of butter from a butter stick, . . . something we will probably have for a week, maybe even a month or even two, . . . but one day there will be no more butter, . . . then what do we do????
> 
> PRACTICING NOW, . . . will allow you to know what you will do. Every now and then I'll mess around with something along the rice / bean idea, . . . often the leftover goes out to the possums, . . . one meal is plenty for me.
> 
> I'm loading up on tuna, chicken, . . . and I might even break an old vow and put a can or two of spam in there, . . . to augment the *****, squirrels, rabbits, etc.
> 
> THEY will be my "special sausage", . . . steak, . . . chops, etc.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I'm sure you didn't mean to rain on anyone's beans and rice brother.

I actually have a couple hundred pounds of various types of breakfast sausages, summer sausages and pepperoni in the freezer made from wild meat from a few select Cabelas recipies.

Seriously if you has a mix of rice and beans and dumped in a pound of any of the above, not only would it be good, it would be good for you.

As I've noticed at hunting camp, the hungrier you are the better it tastes, but I'm talking way better than average all around.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> My favorite is red beans, sausage and rice. Add chopped onion, bell pepper and jalapeno.
> 
> My second is pinto beans, smoked sausage and sweet Vidalia onion. Simmer all day while watching NASCAR and Football. Cold beverage or 12...


Among my favorite foods. I love red beans and rice with hot sausage, onion, and jalapeno. That and a big slice of oven baked corn bread dripping with a big slab of butter. Cold day outside, football on the tube, beer in the fridge and I am there!


----------



## Annie

I can't stand mushy rice and beans. If I'm going to have to make rice, I hope to cook it to perfection. It's an "if life gives you lemons, you make lemonade" sort of thing for me. Who here makes great rice? What's your technique?


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> Better be thinking more of what is in the little flavor packs you included, . . . what is in the storehouse that can be used to flavor this???
> 
> I personally have a boat load of chile powder, . . . garlic powder, . . . onion powder, . . . salt, . . . pepper, . . . and assorted and sundry other "flavors" that can be used to vary the flavor.


This is key.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I have beds of garlic, onion, leek, oregano, sage, rosemary, thyme. Good stash of salt and black pepper.

I store rice but can't grow it. Potatoes are my main starch along with winter squashes


----------



## sideKahr

I have dried beans and rice put up. But I have some reservations about the quantity of fuel needed to cook them, or what an open wood fire might bring in a WROL situation. Consequently, I have much more of the canned, prepared beans, which can also be eaten cold in a "stealth-odor" scenario.


----------



## Mad Trapper

sideKahr said:


> I have dried beans and rice put up. But I have some reservations about the quantity of fuel needed to cook them, or what an open wood fire might bring in a WROL situation. Consequently, I have much more of the canned, prepared beans, which can also be eaten cold in a "stealth-odor" scenario.


I think both could be hydrated and eaten raw, SHTF. CHEWING is a lost art..........


----------



## Annie

MadTrapper


> I think both could be hydrated and eaten raw, SHTF. CHEWING is a lost art..........


That would be hard on the belly.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Annie said:


> MadTrapper
> 
> That would be hard on the belly.


Well, that is why hydrate until softer, then CHEW.

Done that with potatoes, carrots, squashes but no need for hydration, all raw.

Green beans/peas are fine too but don't store. Dried peas will.

Acorns, hickory, butternuts, beach are also protein sources.


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, that is why hydrate until softer, then CHEW.


I would be willing to bet that a steady diet of uncooked dried beans could kill a person faster than starvation.



> Done that with potatoes, carrots, squashes but no need for hydration, all raw.


You've eaten raw potatoes? How often? A lot?



> Green beans/peas are fine too but don't store. Dried peas will.


Freeze dried peas? Where do you get those? I need those in my stash.



> Acorns, hickory, butternuts, beach are also protein sources.


 Hickory and beach trees? Surely you must have a cast-iron stomach. If the stuff hits the fan in a very big bad way, you will out-survive me that's for sure.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I soak my rice before cooking it to leach out extra starch. Do this for about 30 minutes, and then rinse the rice in a strainer for 10 seconds to rinse off any residual starch left over from the soaking process. Then measure out 1.333 cup of water, 2 thin slices of fresh ginger, and 1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar. Bring liquid to a boil before adding the rice. Once it is boiling throw rice in with a scream... Banzaiii!!! Stir like ninja, and then cover quickly before that arrogant H20 can escape. Lower heat to low setting, and do not disturb for 15 minutes. Once 15 minutes is up turn off heat and move pot to cooled surface and leave for extra 2 minutes.

Your welcome for this rare ancient secret to cooking rice....PS you have to scream Banzai or it will not work.


----------



## Annie

Here's what I made today. It's from the youyube clip I posted before.

Published on Apr 18, 2014
Flavorful, delicious, and so easy to make!




MEXICAN RICE
2 tablespoons fat (butter, oil, bacon grease)
1 1/2 cups rice
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon cumin
3 cups chicken broth 
1 tablespoon tomato paste (optional)
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
salt to taste

Melt fat in medium size pot. Add rice, stir to coat. Constantly stir until rice begins to take on a golden color. Add dry seasonings, except salt. Stir for 1 minute more. Add broth carefully...it will sizzle. Stir in tomato paste. Taste broth to determine is more salt is needed. Place lid on pot. Bring to a boil and immediately turn to very low heat. Cook for 20-30 minutes or until all of the liquid has been absorbed. Do not lift lid during the cooking process. Fluff with a fork.

I sauteed one can of rinsed black beans and cannoli beans each in butter 5-10 mins. Salt and pepper.


----------



## Mad Trapper

If you hydrate the rice/beans and chew them you won't die. If you leave the beans wet too long you might have sprouts


----------



## Annie

Sprouts I can eat. :tango_face_smile: My husband hates them, though.


----------



## sideKahr

Annie said:


> Sprouts I can eat. :tango_face_smile: My husband hates them, though.


I read that broccoli sprouts were very good for you, so I grew some and tried them. They taste like grass! I'm not a cow, sorry.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I hate to waste my seed stock on sprouts. But they do produce nutrients not found in the seed that is good for you.

Broccoli can be made from/into seed in 1 year unlike other cruciferous vegetables, an annual. If you have others like kale cabbage brussel sprouts, biennials 2 years old, they will cross pollinate. 

Since we are on rice/beans, anybody grow rice? I am not talking Asia, but harvest/grow wild rice. There are some marshes nearby and I wonder if seeded that they would take on? I could see harvesting a few ducks/geese and a bit of rice every fall.


----------



## bigwheel

inceptor said:


> My wife makes some mean Hoppin John. :tango_face_wink:


Ok..we will needing her recipe when it becomes convenient. I have been working with a dumb portugese yankee from Falls River Mass for several years..tryiingto teach him how to make that stuff. He is pretty dense. It took a long time to convince him to cook the barn yard avians breasetes down as opposed to up as per the Norman Rockwell lithographs. I think he finally got a grasp on that. As far as rice goes..us small town po white trash folks ate it for breakfast with oleo marjarine..milk and sugar if we had some. Thats why I cant even look at rice pudding without heaving.


----------



## GodnGunsGal

He's nuts, sprouts are the best!


----------



## jim-henscheli

I like to make rice, with black beans, squash and Everglades seasoning and onions or dried onions. super simple and makes a good basic burrito. I make a big pot or the rice/beans and stuff, and roll up 5-8 little tortillas into burritos and they go in a paper bag to avoid condensation. I'm good all day. I add cheese when I can, but I don't have a fridge so... Cheese is tricky.


----------



## bigwheel

Annie said:


> Easy to store and cheap to buy, fills the belly, is low in fat and is loaded with complex carbohydrates. Beans are high in protein and have vitamins and minerals. A really good value, prepper-wise. But steak and potatoes it's not. I'd rather have a steak or a nice burger, but if we have to eat them, then I want them as tasty as possible. So, how do you like to cook them? Share your recipes! This youtube clip below is one for rice that I've tried and it's super good rice, so I'm sharing it here with you. Enjoy!


Rice is for breakfast along with milk sugar and olen margaren. kindly get a grip.


----------



## Kahlan

Good ole rice and beans. A bag of rice, a bag of beans and a case of water. I buy those 3 items no matter what each week on my weekly trip to the grocery. They are my 3 non negotiables. In my garden I grow garlic and a variety of spices. Even so I have a feeling we'll get tired of eating rice and beans no matter how much we can mix them up and flavor them. That's why I think it's important to get some other food stocked away too. Nobody can live (or want to live) on rice and beans indefinitely.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Beans and rice undoubtedly the two best prepping foods there is. If things turn from really bad to worse, beans and rice will probably be the last of the stores. Either, by themselves, mixed together with an unlucky squirrel or whatever would fill several hungry bellies. And as we all know, a hungry belly isn't quite so picky.


----------



## MisterMills357

I think that rice and beans would make a fantastic survival food, they are a great dish. And I think that beans and cornbread, would be another great way to eat.
They all store away dry and don't need to be refrigerated. Things like that can be a life or death matter. (PS: any squirrels or rats that try to raid it, could be caught in rat traps, and viola, a meat source for you.)


----------



## Moonshinedave

Here's a couple that might be of interest, although I admit I haven't tried them yet. https://besurvival.com/homesteading/top-5-bare-basic-black-bean-rice-survival-recipes-for-shtf


----------

